# I need massively strong rims. Suggestions?



## mtb_crzd47 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok so I have thrashed the heck outta two different back rims, one to the point of the tire hitting the stays and totally locking up.One was an Alex TD20 and then I got an Xm317. Neither of which were intended for this kind of riding, but the alex came on the yeti and I got the 317's for like 90 bucks on ebay. These wheels have been shared between my Yeti AS-X and Mountain Cycle Rumble. I need some help picking a rim that will stand up to massive drops and landing while still in a spin. I pretty much could care less how heavy they are. Besides I'm still young and able As the mythbusters say, "If it's worth doing, it's worth OVER-doing!" so lay it on me.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

halo sas?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

All I can suggest is Intense Mag 30's, which are the same as Sun Double Tracks.


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

mtb_crzd47 said:


> Ok so I have thrashed the heck outta two different back rims, one to the point of the tire hitting the stays and totally locking up.One was an Alex TD20 and then I got an Xm317. Neither of which were intended for this kind of riding, but the alex came on the yeti and I got the 317's for like 90 bucks on ebay. These wheels have been shared between my Yeti AS-X and Mountain Cycle Rumble. I need some help picking a rim that will stand up to massive drops and landing while still in a spin. I pretty much could care less how heavy they are. Besides I'm still young and able As the mythbusters say, "If it's worth doing, it's worth OVER-doing!" so lay it on me.


Halo SAS, 48 hole.

http://www.halorims.com/HaloNew/sas.html


----------



## mtb_crzd47 (Jan 3, 2008)

guess i should have thrown this in to. 32 hole, 50 or 60 bucks each since im doin 2


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Mavic 729 built by a good wheelbuilder.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

No kidding you trashed the xm317 - that is a much more XCish rim.

cheap strong another vote for the intense mag30.

bit more expensive, and strong the mavic 729.


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

Lets try to not go from one extreme to the other here. Sure, you killed an alex td20 and a mavic xm317... but let's take that with a grain of salt. Going with a mag 30, double track or some god-awful atomlab hoop weighing 900 grams is going to make riding your bike a chore. If it were me, I'd build up a WTB laserdisc (28mm Trail or 30mm FR), or perhaps a mavic 729. A good, solid build by an experienced wheel builder will go a long ways.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

NWfreeride said:


> Lets try to not go from one extreme to the other here. Sure, you killed an alex td20 and a mavic xm317... but let's take that with a grain of salt. Going with a mag 30, double track or some god-awful atomlab hoop weighing 900 grams is going to make riding your bike a chore. If it were me, I'd build up a WTB laserdisc (28mm Trail or 30mm FR), or perhaps a mavic 729. A good, solid build by an experienced wheel builder will go a long ways.


Word. You broke XC rims riding DH/FR. What a surprise. 
What you need is simply a well built DH/FR wheel, not boat anchor.


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

big_mountain_biker said:


> Halo SAS, 48 hole.
> 
> http://www.halorims.com/HaloNew/sas.html


Sweet deal man. DT just came out with a new spoke too, called the "superchunk"... Tripple inverted butting from 2.0 to 4.5 to 9.0 mid spoke. Match that with these cast-iron hubs i've got and you've your yourself quite the sick wheel.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

big_mountain_biker said:


> Halo SAS, 48 hole.
> 
> http://www.halorims.com/HaloNew/sas.html


Those are some stout wheels. My friend has a set of white 24"s on his Jack.

These are the ones I'm getting for my Bottlerocket: 
http://www.transitionbikes.com/2007/Components_Revolution.cfm
I'm getting the 32 hole/spoke set but they also come in 36 as well. The number is also their width in mm.

Does anyone else run these wheels? How do you like them?


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

Mavic EX721 36hole are what I use, good price, good weight and super strong. I weigh 120kg (265 pounds) and am really hard on gear. Never had a problem with these. 

The most important thing in wheel strength is the build. You gotta have someone who knows what they're doing build your wheels. Using OEM and dodgy ebay wheels is asking for trouble IMHO. Wheels have gotta be made super tight to be super strong.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

NWfreeride said:


> Lets try to not go from one extreme to the other here. Sure, you killed an alex td20 and a mavic xm317... but let's take that with a grain of salt. Going with a mag 30, double track or some god-awful atomlab hoop weighing 900 grams is going to make riding your bike a chore. If it were me, I'd build up a WTB laserdisc (28mm Trail or 30mm FR), or perhaps a mavic 729. A good, solid build by an experienced wheel builder will go a long ways.


IMO pass on the WTB's. I had a set of Laserdisc DH rims and put more dings in those than I've ever seen... 729's are a great choice for strength to weight ratio. :thumbsup:

I run Mavic 823's now which are basicly DEEMAX rims and I love them. I would describe my style as elephant steez... I saw a lot of DEEstroyed wheels at Whistler, but I think the 823's benefit from hand building. They're a lot more than $60 though. (Most Mavics are unless you do shop around and get lucky.)


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

markymark said:


> Mavic EX721 36hole are what I use, good price, good weight and super strong. I weigh 120kg (265 pounds) and am really hard on gear. Never had a problem with these.
> 
> The most important thing in wheel strength is the build. You gotta have someone who knows what they're doing build your wheels. Using OEM and dodgy ebay wheels is asking for trouble IMHO. Wheels have gotta be made super tight to be super strong.


+1.. at 240 pounds plus gear I'm really rough on wheels and have had great success this season with Hadleys/EX721s, even with some bailed drops and cased landings. As everyone else mentioned, the builder is going to make a huge difference. Machine built wheels are complete shite.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> IMO pass on the WTB's. I had a set of Laserdisc DH rims and put more dings in those than I've ever seen... 729's are a great choice for strength to weight ratio. :thumbsup:
> 
> I run Mavic 823's now which are basicly DEEMAX rims and I love them. I would describe my style as elephant steez... I saw a lot of DEEstroyed wheels at Whistler, but I think the 823's benefit from hand building. They're a lot more than $60 though. (Most Mavics are unless you do shop around and get lucky.)


Don't pass WTB so soon. Dual Duty DH Rims are boss sauce. I had a pair on my old DH/FR bike and I abused them pretty good, and held up great. No dents, dings, flat spots etc.

They don't weigh a lot either.

Only thing is I have no idea where you can buy them.


----------



## mtb_crzd47 (Jan 3, 2008)

if anyone has some rims or a complete wheelset they'd pawn me for a reasonable price i say hell yeah!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> All I can suggest is Intense Mag 30's, which are the same as Sun Double Tracks.


yep and learn how to ride smoother plus get a better rim builder


----------



## S_Huitt (Jun 23, 2007)

Arrow DHX. Bomb proof.


----------



## mtb_crzd47 (Jan 3, 2008)

im pretty sure this will sound completely retarded so make fun of me all you want but how does a 24 climb because i live in northern colorado where if you wanna go down you gotta go up first.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

mtb_crzd47 said:


> guess i should have thrown this in to. 32 hole, 50 or 60 bucks each since im doin 2


Ah.. cheap, strong, heavy = Sun Ringle Mammoth's


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

double tracks, mammoths, or 729's

i think the new version of the double tracks are the MTX 39's

http://www.sun-ringle.com/contentpages/mtb/rims/freeridedh.php5


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

funn 48


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

arrow DHX


----------



## mbcbulldog (Dec 10, 2006)

Sum rims Double Wide,I,ts strongest rims ever!!! almost like a motorcycle rims,but is heavy.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Most retarded rims ever! but they are strong


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

get some moto rims for your bike and put a monster t in the front to match.


----------



## mtb_crzd47 (Jan 3, 2008)

boogenman said:


> Most retarded rims ever! but they are strong


how much do you know are these boogenman? and check out big fat mammoths they could be arguably retardeder


----------



## hamiltonj2w1 (Dec 15, 2007)

I have 823's on my nomad and they have been bomb proof but for my stinky I think I might get bombshell fatdaddys only 259 on clearance at price point they aren't to heavy either and from what I have read they are the same wheels Darren Bearcloth run's? I had azonic outlaws as well same price as bombshells and they were pretty tuff cause lets face it no matter what riding downhill your going to trash rims so why spend a ton of money on them


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

NWfreeride is right... you trash a xc rim and now think you need the strongest rims available? 823s are the heaviest rims I'd consider for a custom build... Why don't you just get a set of Azonic Outlaws and call it good. The rims are 588g, plenty strong. Huge rims with heavy tires and tubes suck unless you're going down a 45 degree incline.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I want a set of these for my 26" bike.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

Ya, those pink ones would suit benders huckage and stupidness perfectly.


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

Djponee said:


> Ya, those pink ones would suit benders huckage and stupidness perfectly.


dosent bender ride the DHX's


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

markymark said:


> Wheels have gotta be made super tight to be super strong.


Absolutely false.

Wheels have to have the correct amount of tension. Too loose and they will keep coming loose. Too tight and you will be popping the heads off the spokes on hard hits.

The key is to have a good builder build them, and take them back in after a couple rides to get them checked. A professional builder should do the follow up check for free as part of the wheel building process. That being said when I build a set of wheels for a customer I tend to build a little on the tight side that way when the person doesn't bring them back in they will loosen up to the correct tension.

I'm guessing the OP never thought about having his wheels trued when they started to get a little bit out of whack?


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

"Over Doing It" on an AS-X would be stupid. I ride one - i'm 217 pounds - i have some 721s to a yeti hub in front and an xt hub in the rear. Now i don't do massive drops... i don't even do large drops.. but i did ride nasty DH with them while i lived in Utah. And they hold up fantastically. I have 325s to saint hubs on my yeti DJ.. i've ridden those through some hairy stuff... and again they are solid. 

Getting something over built for that bike would just be ridiculous... do what NWfreeride said and the people that agreed with him. sounds like they know way more about wheels than everyone that said get the widest, heaviest, spokiest wheel around and you'll solid. 

crazy stupid rims would especially be lame on your rumble. .. 

i'm sure if you got a retarded wheelset you'd just end up replacing it next season. not because they're broken, but because you're sick of hauling that extra fat around.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

dwnhlldav said:


> Absolutely false.
> 
> Wheels have to have the correct amount of tension. Too loose and they will keep coming loose. Too tight and you will be popping the heads off the spokes on hard hits.
> 
> ...


So super tight is "absolutely false", but "on the tight side" is ok. I usually tighten them up to the maximum tension the manufacturer recommends...this i say is *super* tight. 'Super' is such a quantitative measurement aint it...

:madman:


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

I swear by the strength of my Salsa Gordos. Absolutely incredible. You may hear the name Salsa and think 29'ers and XC, but dang they can make such a strong Freeride Rim. What gives it it's strength is the Cross Box construction. I've landed perpendicular so many times and since the day I built them, they seriously haven't budged a single milimeter. If you want the strongest rims out there, find some Gordos. I couldn't break them if I tried.

They're really inexpensive too.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

markymark said:


> So super tight is "absolutely false", but "on the tight side" is ok. I usually tighten them up to the maximum tension the manufacturer recommends...this i say is *super* tight. 'Super' is such a quantitative measurement aint it...
> 
> :madman:


Super to me means excessive, how about next time you say "I go to the maximum recommended tension" and I will do the same so we don't have this confusion. The problem I had with the super tight thing was that telling that to someone who obviously doesn't have much clue about wheel building ( think OP) means they will just tighten the hell out of their spokes and end up breaking spokes right away.

BTW, max is where I go as well so they will settle into the the middle of the range.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo yo you need these


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

dwnhlldav said:


> Super to me means excessive, how about next time you say "I go to the maximum recommended tension" and I will do the same so we don't have this confusion. The problem I had with the super tight thing was that telling that to someone who obviously doesn't have much clue about wheel building ( think OP) means they will just tighten the hell out of their spokes and end up breaking spokes right away.
> 
> BTW, max is where I go as well so they will settle into the the middle of the range.


Well that's just super that we've cleared that up


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

oh, just get olympic ztr's and be done with it...


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

I have 729's and I do rock gardens all the time, they are still perfectly true


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

To sum up:
Buy pretty much any decent rim designed for DH.
Build and maintain them properly, or have someone else do this for you.
Problem solved!


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

Had a mag30 and a 729.. both were great, very strong. I preferred the 729 to the mag30 though (I think it's a bit lighter?).

Using S-types now.. seem plenty strong too.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

markymark said:


> Well that's just super that we've cleared that up


:thumbsup:


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

So no one has ridden or tried out the Revolution wheels?
http://www.transitionbikes.com/2007/Components_Revolution.cfm
I would think that if Transition is endorsing them, they can't be crap.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Why is it that many people think you should never have to true your wheels?

I'll take a lighter wheelset that I have to true every few months over a pair of boat anchors that never need to be touched up. If you know what you're doing you can true a set of wheels in a few minutes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm running a set of Tranny Revolution32s right now and they're pretty burly. I haven't shuttled them yet, mostly just aggrXC/AM stuff (on a Dirtbag). I'll post up a review of them once I've properly thrash them. It'll be over at the Transition forum.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Dr Phil mmkay said:


> I'm running a set of Tranny Revolution32s right now and they're pretty burly. I haven't shuttled them yet, mostly just aggrXC/AM stuff (on a Dirtbag). I'll post up a review of them once I've properly thrash them. It'll be over at the Transition forum.


That'll be grrrreeeeeaaaat. Just include it in your TPS report and don't forget the cover sheet. Thanks. I'll be looking for the memo.


----------



## Jersey Rob (Feb 15, 2008)

I would question needing more than a hand built 823 (available in a 36 hole flavour) i've never had a problem with them! maybe i'm just not hardcore enough!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

rmb_mike said:


> That'll be grrrreeeeeaaaat. Just include it in your TPS report and don't forget the cover sheet. Thanks. I'll be looking for the memo.


APA, Chicago, or MLA format? :skep:


----------



## street people bikes (Feb 19, 2008)

f mavic

get some syncros dps 32's


----------

